# Help please.... Jack Russell with Skin Problem



## bustersmummy2612 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello....I'm hoping someone can help me. 

I have a 2yo Jack Russel called Buster who is my world, he has developed a skin problem where he has seriously itchy skin which he scrathes until he bleeds...The vet said he has an allergy and prescribed me piriton which he has daily and malaseb shampoo which I use twice weekly but he said that without endless skin scrapes which cost lots of money we may never find out what it is exactly he is allergice to - I have been advised to change his food to JWB Duck as this is hypoallergenic and helps skin irritation as we currently feed supadog sensitive purely because we rescued collie a few years ago and this is what she was fed so we carried on. We also mix meat with the biscuits to make it nicer for them so i'm concerned Buster will not like the dry JWB biscuits (not sure if theres some kind of natural meat i can add)

I have also been reading on the net and have read that dorwest herbs do garlic and fenugreek tablets and mixed vegetable tablets which help to soothe the skin...could this work?? I just want to do anything I can to help him as it upsets me so much to see him so itchy and sore...he's so happy and loving but he must be so uncomfortable...Can anyone advise anything that may help? I would be so grateful.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry I can't help, but hopefully someone will be along later to help you


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you seen a skin specialist at all? Might be worth getting your vet to refer you for a sensitivity test. They can even make vaccines for individual dogs and their allergies these days.

Piriton is only really effective in mild cases.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Salmon Oil - Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Natural Food for Dogs

I have heard that salmon oil added to the diet is good for dogs with allergic skin conditions, but as I havent used it yet I cant guarantee it. We did have a Skye Terrier with eczema and this was caused by commercial pet food, we had to cook our own meat and serve with a plain biscuit. But that was a long time ago and there are lots of foods now to help dogs like this.

Sometimes its just a matter of finding what suits your dog. With our dog it was diarrhoea, and we had to try a number of foods. He is now on fish4dogs complete.


----------



## bustersmummy2612 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for your replies I have not seen a skin specialist as yet. The vet said to wait and see if the piriton and food change did any good, but if you think that maybe the way forward its definately something I will ask on my next visit in 2 weeks. I have heard lotas about the salmon oil too so I will get some - Thanks

If he doesn't eat just the dry biscuits will he be ok to have some of the prize choice pure whitefish raw meat added as I have been told that fish is ok with skin irritations? 

Thanks again for your help so far...this forum is fantastic x


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

bustersmummy2612 said:


> Thanks very much for your replies I have not seen a skin specialist as yet. The vet said to wait and see if the piriton and food change did any good, but if you think that maybe the way forward its definately something I will ask on my next visit in 2 weeks. I have heard lotas about the salmon oil too so I will get some - Thanks
> 
> If he doesn't eat just the dry biscuits will he be ok to have some of the prize choice pure whitefish raw meat added as I have been told that fish is ok with skin irritations?
> 
> Thanks again for your help so far...this forum is fantastic x


Hedley has had the prize choice pure white fish and he was fine with that, I cant see that there is anything in it to upset him but its your call really.

I have heard that with dogs and allergies the vets dont like you to give them too many different protein sources, because it can complicate things later if you have to put them on for instance all fish because poultry upsets them or whatever, but it will probably be OK as long as you dont keep giving him lots of different stuff.


----------



## bustersmummy2612 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you alysonandhedley, I will just keep him on the JWB. I actually microwaved it this morning for 20 seconds to release the flavour and he liked that (as long as i stood by him telling him he was a good boy bless him) si I will try and keep him just on that. 

Thanks so much for all of your advice - This forum is so helpful. x


----------



## Jowan (Dec 14, 2009)

This might sound crazy but have you asked at a local herbalist shop. I know my local one is an animal lover and has given his dog some herbal remedies for a couple of ailments with great results.


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Jowan said:


> This might sound crazy but have you asked at a local herbalist shop. I know my local one is an animal lover and has given his dog some herbal remedies for a couple of ailments with great results.


Thats a really good idea. I know quite a few humans with eczema that have been helped with herbal medicines also homeopathy. Dont go to one of those Chinese ones though, the herbs they give you taste disgusting, although they are spot on with acupuncture.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Jowan said:


> This might sound crazy but have you asked at a local herbalist shop. I know my local one is an animal lover and has given his dog some herbal remedies for a couple of ailments with great results.


Hi

My partner has eczema and he gets a liquid remedy from the health shop (A Vogel's Urtica - stinging nettle). I asked them if I could give it to my JRT in the summer months as she suffers from seasonal allergies. She told me to add a couple of drops to the water.

Something like this won't solve the problem, you need to find out what is it that upsets his skin, but it can calm down the skin.

Don't try too many stuff at the same time though or you won't know what it was that did the trick.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

would just like to add when my dog had bad food allergys ,the vet said it could take as long as 12 weeks to detox the dog ,so don't give up too quick on jwb ,i put her on chicken wings then gradually reintroduced things


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely JR pic there, terriermaid. I used to have one just like that, he was such a character and is sadly missed!


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the comment


----------



## maisiemum (Jan 24, 2010)

You must get a sensitest blood test done by your vet. Maisie, our jack russell type dog has been itching for the past few weeks and it has got so bad that she chewed a big chunk of skin and fur off and was very distressed. It turns out that she is allergic to duck, pork, chicken, beef and cows milk. We are now feeding her on JWB fish and rice which has no other protein in it - not even chicken fat. Apparently the allergy builds up over time the more they eat of a particular thing, so, if your dog is allergic to duck as ours is then duck and rice isn't going to help him much. The test is expensive but you may be able to claim back on insurance.


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

My wee JR gets skin problems too and I give her piriton and also use benadril cream to stop the itch . I have also used sudocream which is a babys nappy cream and it does help the itch.
You could try these things but better to get to the root of the problem by getting skin tests to see if it is a food allergy since she is having problems at this time of the year and not just in the summertime when allergys can be caused by running through grass or stubble fields etc


----------



## wideboyjim (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 14month GSD with a chronic case of skin itching. He is loosing his fur and has even been bleeding around the eyes. The reason I came on this forum is to see if anyone elese has this problem. Its a long and expensive procedure to get to the bottom of but you must act quickly and whatever you do dont let your vet use steriods (like mine did). All this does is stop the skin reacting and will affect any blood test (I had to wait 6 weeks for them to clear out his system overwhich time his condition became quite severe. You MUST have the skin scrapes and blood/allergy tests done as soon as possible. It can take up to 6 months to track down the problem/allergy but it is a process of ellimination. I am in month 3 of this process, so here is a breakdown of what I have been doing:-

PLEASE NOTE, THIS IS A PROCESS OF ELIMINATION, DO NOT DO ALL OF THESE SOLUTIONS AT ONCE OR YOU WILL NOT KNOW WHAT YOUR DOG IS ALLERGIC TO.

1. Changed to stronghold to elliminate flea mites

2. Skin scrape & swab to determin what bacteria are present, these bacteria are then cultured and then subject to different antibiotics to see which ones might be multiresistant. Blood test for allergies.

3. Course of antibiotic administered (you must complete the course or the bacteria will adapt and become resistant) & Antihystamine. Also bathing 3 times a week using various shampoos:-
Maliseb, Paxcutil, Etiderm etc

4. Blood tests came back with alleries to the following (5high-1low):-

Beef 5, lamb 2, chicken 1,duck1, storage mites 1, dust mites 1, some plants

5. Changed food to 'dermatitis fp' which is 1 protien & 1 cardohidrate (white fish & potato), this and water is the only intake. Doubled antibiotic dose & changed anti hystamine (unlike humans, dogs are only affected by 20% of antihystamines so you have to change them if not working)

wait 6 weeks to de-tox

This is where i am now.

We are hoping that now the food (beef) allergy seems to be the worst one, by elliminating that; it will allow his immune system to kick in and the mite & plant allergies will not need addressing. The effect of allergies is cumulative, if there are lots of allergies (like my case) it overwhelms the immune system. However, here are some things to do to eliminate the other allergies. 

6. To eliminate dust mites, use a special vet recomnded flea spray and fume the house, this will kill dust mites.

7. Food storage mites can be eliminated by decanting food into tupaware containers and dont use the last dusty bits at the bottom. Also wiping the mouth with a damp cloth after feeding.

8. Plant allergies can be elliminated by using the plants found in the allergy test, grinding them up and feeding them to your dog to immunise.


Hope this helps, but act quickly as my poor MJ is in a real bad way. His whole body is covered in sores and he is intensly depressed with itching. If the RSCPA were to see him they would think he was neglected, even though it has cost £2000 to get this far and he goes to the vet every week. Luckily enough he in insured. Saying this GSD's have quite bad immune systems.

You must persevere, a lot of owners give up after a few months but this is the only way to find to cause.

Wish me luck as watching my poor boy suffer is not nice.

Jim


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

lilacbabe said:


> My wee JR gets skin problems too and I give her piriton and also use benadril cream to stop the itch . I have also used sudocream which is a babys nappy cream and it does help the itch.
> You could try these things but better to get to the root of the problem by getting skin tests to see if it is a food allergy since she is having problems at this time of the year and not just in the summertime when allergys can be caused by running through grass or stubble fields etc


My sister has a JRT, she too was scratching & had a really bad rash. Anyway, my sister went back to the breeder & she was advised not to feed kibble. Phoebe now gets the same food as the humans & has stopped itching & is much happier.


----------

